# St. Ulthar's Medallion



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2011)

*DM:* Mark Chance
*Judge:* Not a Clue 
*Start Date:* 03/19/2011
*OOC Thread:* Link

*NPCs et Cetera*
Alvise Biaggio, grizzled half-elf frog hunter
Mael Loïc, aged human minor merchant prince

*Loot, Et Cetera*
Eight potions of _cure light wounds_ up front. Another 350 gold pieces upon completion of this task.

*Dramatis Personae*
sunshadow21: Quillian Barthony, halfling cleric
Mahorfeus: Bozzago, tengu rogue (acrobat)
galahad0430: Devon Belanti, aasimar cleric
Deuce Traveler: Lem the Cook, halfling monk
InVinoVeritas: Holphin Halicarnassus, halfling summoner
gryphon_gold: Coreuth Din'assa, elf rogue (rake)

*Watch Orders*
*First:* Lem, Quillian
*Middle:* Devon, Coreuth
*Final:* Holphin, Bozzago


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2011)

*Day One: Meeting with Mael Loïc*

The Gulls, named for the perpetual presence of sea birds associated with shipping, sits on the seaward side of Venza. Waters all around are dotted with colorful vessels at anchor, while the immediate area is thronged with smaller crafts loading and unloading exotic goods from far away lands or river crafts carrying crates, clay jugs, and wooden barrels from just up-river. Merchant houses and import-export concerns cluster as close to the action as they can, channeling the wealth through everything from loud dock-side warehouses, enthusiastically open to the public, to exclusive Twin Rose waterside shops. An entire section of docks stretch past Ranocchio and is consecrated to Venza's infinite fleet of tiny fishing vessels and the thriving fish markets that they support year round.

Following the drunken stories of Alvise Biaggio and with the time-worn medallion of St. Ulthar in hand, a group of adventurers exists the Dunn Wright Inn, heading for the offices of Mael Loïc, aged human minor merchant prince. According to Quillian Barthony, halfling cleric, Mael is one of the few remaining adherents to the dwindling cult of St. Ulthar. As such, he might be quite interested -- as well as outraged -- about news that goblins have defiled one of the Iparoc Mounds in the bogs outside the city. These Mounds were once used as burial sites, and St. Ulthar's cult was known to inter their faithful there.

The morning sun glares, promising a warm day ahead. The docks are already thick with workers and visitors. The adventurers navigate their way through the crowd until they arrive at a well-built, three-story structure of rock, mortar, and wood. The shingle hanging above the stout front door depicts a simple fishing boat with a lantern attached to its prow. This must be place.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 20, 2011)

Quillian leads the group through the familiar streets of the docks district, stopping only once to wonder if leaving the sea behind was really the wisest idea in the world. After all, he really didn't know anything about making on a living or dealing with people on land beyond the docks. He shakes off the doubt quickly though, and keeps moving toward his goal.  When they arrive at the Mael's shop, he steps in and looks around for a clerk. As soon as he spots one, he requests a meeting with the owner as he has information that St. Ulthar would wish Mael to hear.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 20, 2011)

*Lem*

Lem stood, smoothed his travel-worn peasant clothes, gathered up his sack and carefully slung it over his shoulder, whistling a tune as they left the inn and wound through the docks.  "You'll be awfully glad you asked me to come along.  I'm a fantastic cook, and one shouldn't have to go on adventure while on an empty stomach, as any good halfling knows."  He walked with an excited bounce to his agile step, but stayed quiet as Quillian went to talk to the clerk.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Mar 20, 2011)

The tengu rogue stalked the congregation that Quillian led, having heard of this opportunity only by eavesdropping on the fellow. He had yet to actually speak to the cleric, or any of the others in the group for that matter. Nonetheless, the half-elf's mention of goblins had piqued his interest, presenting an opportunity for him to put his skills to good use for once. Bozzago kept to himself, quietly entering Mael's shop with the rest of the group.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 20, 2011)

Coreuth strolls casually along with the group tasked to find this man of St. Ulthar.  "I hope this merchant prince of yours isn't a penny-pincher," she puts it bluntly to Quillian.  "Otherwise, this will have been a waste of time."  The elf makes no attempt to hide her motivation.  "Though, if push came to shove, I'm sure I could charm him into letting go of some coin..." she says half to herself, and half to the cleric.  When they reach the shop, Coreuth stands besides Quillian, waiting for Mael to make his appearance.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 21, 2011)

Devon follows Quillian excitedly. It is all he can do to keep himself from trying to rush the others. His first real mission to fight evil!! He can not wait to spread the light of Helina over those dark forces.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 21, 2011)

*Day One: Meeting with Mael Loïc*

The gang of adventurers files into the entry chamber of Loïc's place of business. The room is sumptuously furnished, or so it appears at first glance. Other glances, however, reveal that the once lavish furnishings have seen better days. The thick rug is threadbare in places and faded. The tapestries have moth-eaten holes in them. A faint, moist, and musty odor hangs in the air.

A chainshirt-clad guard leaning against the wall in the corner opposite the door slides off his stool and to his feet. By the time the fourth adventurer is through the door, the sleepy look on his face is gone and his right hand rests on the pommel of his scabbarded longsword. His tabard bears the same blazon on Loïc shingle outside.

There are two other doors exiting the entry chamber, both closed. One is obviously locked. The prodigious metal lock holding the portal shut looks to be the newest item in the room. The other door is closed, and it has a shuttered window at about shoulder height.

A small, tidy desk sits in front of this latter door. A small half-orc, also tidy except for his ink-stained fingers, sits in the high-backed chair behind the desk. His squarish hat and tasseled vest announce his profession as bookkeeper. He looks up from his ledgers as the adventurers enter.

Quillian asks to see Loïc, mentioning information about St. Ulthar.

"Ah," says the half-orc. "St. Ulthar. Hmm. Yes, yes. I suppose Master Loïc might want to hear this information." He leans back in his chair and raps on the door with his knuckles. The adventurers hear a bolt being slid and a clanking like metal against metal. "Master Loïc will see you now."

The half-orc returns his attention to his ledgers. The guard continues to stare at the party.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 22, 2011)

Quillian will step forward into Mael's office and indicate to Devon to share the story and the medallion, as he was the one who heard the story the clearest.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 22, 2011)

*Day One: Meeting with Mael Loïc*



sunshadow21 said:


> Quillian will step forward into Mael's office and indicate to Devon to share the story and the medallion, as he was the one who heard the story the clearest.




_OOC: Feel free to interact/react in the first chamber if you'd like to. Time to set the stage for Devon. _

On the other side of the door is round chamber with a sunken floor. The furnishings here are even more luxurious, or at least they would be if not for the tatters, the worn spots, the ranker odor, and even a few dark patches of mold growing on the walls.

The ceiling overhead vaults into a dome crisscrossed by a veritable maze of rusty iron rods. Dozens of crows perch on the rods, hopping and flapping and squawking. Feathers and bird droppings add to the decor.

A remarkably fat human with thinning black hair, runny blue eyes, and flabby lips slumps in what must be a very sturdy chair. A small table supporting a crystal bowl full of dates stands near his left elbow. He wears grease-stained pajamas, the shirt of which isn't quite long enough to cover his pale, fleshy abdomen.

"I am Mael Loïc," the man says, wheezing as if even speaking is exertion. "How may I help you?"


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 22, 2011)

"Good Sir, I am Devon Belanti, Sword of Helina, I have recently come into possesion of this medallion." Devon hands over the medallion he acquired to the old man. "It was apparently in the possesion of a goblin and the man who took it claims they have infested the site where it comes from."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 23, 2011)

Quillian can't help but think to himself, _I hope we don't cause him to have a heart attack when he hears what we have to say_, _his body doesn't look like it can take much more strain_. He motions to the others to wait in the lobby for now. He doesn't want to give the poor guy more of a shock than is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Mar 23, 2011)

Seeing Quillian's silent signal, the tengu rogue halts his advance, lingering the in the initial chamber. Tugging on the hood of his travel cloak, he took this opportunity to have another glance at the people in his group, attempting to evaluate what their proficiencies might be.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2011)

Lem shrugged and waited outside with the others.  Once out of ear shot he says, "I love a good meal and all but that man looks to take it to extremes." The halfling puts his sack down gently and wipes the sweat of his hands off his well worn pants.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 24, 2011)

Coreuth's visage takes on a dubious appearance as she takes in the surroundings.  The elf almost begins to inquire out loud as to what this out-of-shape man has to offer for her services.  She bites her tongue, though, and waits to see Mael's reaction to the medallion shown by Quillian.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 25, 2011)

*Day One: Meeting with Mael Loïc*



galahad0430 said:


> "Good Sir, I am Devon Belanti, Sword of Helina, I have recently come into possesion of this medallion." Devon hands over the medallion he acquired to the old man. "It was apparently in the possesion of a goblin and the man who took it claims they have infested the site where it comes from."




Mael Loïc takes the medallion. Devon cannot help but notice how long and ragged the merchant's fingernails are. Loïc squints at the medallion while Devon talks.

"You have done right to bring this to me, Sword of Helina," Loïc says, and then he lapses into silence. He caresses the medallion between forefinger and thumb. His cheeks puff as he breathes. "I am one of Saint Ulthar's few remaining faithful. Over the years, much knowledge has been lost. Too much knowledge." Loïc's head slides back until he's looking up toward the domed ceiling. "How wonderful it would be to recover what has been lost. A restoration to be hoped for."

The crows overhead grow still. The squawking and hopping stop. Devon and Quillian see each bird leaning forward from their perches, all of the facing Loïc. The merchant's head snaps forward, and his eyes focus on Devon. The birds resume their squawking and hopping.

"What do you propose to do for us?" Loïc asks. "What are your terms?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

Holphin quietly steps back, allowing Devon and Quillian to take charge in this conversation. He looks up at the birds, and checks his pocketwatch.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2011)

"We have a number of associates with us who are willing to help, but there is a minor matter of compensation. Devon and I are both willing to do this as part of our service to our chosen lords, but the others are of a more mercenary bent, and may need some additional "encouragement" in order to get them to do the right thing in helping." Quillian speaks quietly while displaying his own holy symbol.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 26, 2011)

*Day One: Meeting with Mael Loïc*

Loïc smacks his lips. He plucks a date from the bowl, presses it into his mouth, and chews noisily several times before swallowing.

He says. "Ah, yes. Of course. If these goblins have defiled a place sacred to Saint Ulthar, all that they have looted has been profaned. It would be suitable for 'encouragement' as a result. Any burial site untouched must remain untouched. Punish these defilers for us. Return with sufficient information for us to reconsecrate the site. Are these terms acceptable, or do you have a counter proposal?"


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 26, 2011)

Devon's eyes gleam with excitement, "Those are more than sufficient terms for me, but I will let these others make their own determination. It will be an honor to cleanse this blight from the sacred resting places dedicated to St. Ulthar!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2011)

"I will go ahead and call the others in to see if they are agreeable to these terms." Quillian motions the others to come in and join the meeting.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2011)

Lem walks in with the rest of the group and upon hearing the terms says, "Very good then.  I'm still interested in lending a hand."


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 27, 2011)

Coreuth listens to the terms.  "Oh yes, these gravediggers should pay for defiling the grave!" she states in mock indignation, giggling.  "...but what of our compensation?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 27, 2011)

*Day One: Meeting with Mael Loïc*



gryphon_gold said:


> Coreuth listens to the terms.  "Oh yes, these gravediggers should pay for defiling the grave!" she states in mock indignation, giggling.  "...but what of our compensation?"




Loïc frowns. "I asked for a counter proposal, not mockery aimed at my faith. Do you have something constructive to add?"


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 27, 2011)

"Oh, don't get your knickers in a bunch.  I'm only teasing."  Coreuth deliberately taps her lips with her index finger as her eyes glaze over in thought.  "How 'bout...a thousand gold each, for the mission you propose?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 27, 2011)

gryphon_gold said:


> "Oh, don't get your knickers in a bunch.  I'm only teasing."  Coreuth deliberately taps her lips with her index finger as her eyes glaze over in thought.  "How 'bout...a thousand gold each, for the mission you propose?"




Loïc's frown deepens. Overhead, the birds' rustling grows still again. The merchant prince waves dismissively at Coreuth and says, "You may depart now. I shall negotiate with these others instead."


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 28, 2011)

"Hrmph!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 28, 2011)

'Despite her lack of decorum, she is going to be typical of what you will face if you hope to revive your faith. Perhaps as a way to find some common ground, a upfront payment of 50 gp or a potion of Cure Light Wounds, and then another 250 gp at the end, along with whatever disturbed items we can reclaim from the goblins. It's not cheap, but if viewed as a necessary down payment to getting the public to take notice of St. Ulthar, as well as your own personal business, could end up being beneficial in the long run." Quillian, well versed in negotiations over salary, leaves the elf no more time to comment.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 28, 2011)

Holphin steps ahead. "Do please forgive my companion, her ways are not ours. In any case, I would believe Quillian is approximately correct. A purse of a value of 500 gold coins, plus whatever equipment we deem worth keeping from the goblins, would be acceptable. If half the purse were made payable in advance, I would suggest that it be delivered in a Potion of Cure Light Wounds for each of us, as proof of dedication to the cause. We would, of course, not partake in any graverobbing of any kind, as we are all good, cultured individuals."


----------



## Mahorfeus (Mar 28, 2011)

Bozzago let out a cluck of annoyance at Coreuth's blatant greed, perhaps as rustled as the birds overhead. A thousand gold each would have sounded about right to him a year or so ago, but he had turned over a new feather since then. Well, at least he was trying to.

"This one will accept whatever you can afford to give," he said at last, "the rest can come off whatever those vile creatures might hold."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 28, 2011)

*Day One: Meeting with Mael Loïc*



sunshadow21 said:


> "Despite her lack of decorum...."






InVinoVeritas said:


> Holphin steps ahead. "Do please forgive my companion...."






Mahorfeus said:


> "This one will accept whatever you can afford to give...."




Loïc listens to Quillian, Holphin, and Bozzago. His frown changes slowly to a plump smile. He chews another date and swallows noisily.

"Ah, good," he says. "Well bargained. A respectable counter proposal. I offer this: Eight _potions of cure light wounds_ up front. Another 350 gold pieces upon completion of this task. Whatever the goblins have defiled is yours for the taking. I can have the potions delivered to you within two hours."

[sblock=Mahorfeus]That blue used for Bozzago's dialogue is very hard for my aged eyes to read. [/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Mar 28, 2011)

[sblock=GM]Ah, my apologies. 

Would this suffice?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 28, 2011)

"That is acceptable to me." Quillian nods quietly, ready to step in quickly should the elf's greed get the better of her.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 29, 2011)

Holphin nods as well. "Yes, that is acceptable."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 29, 2011)

Devon fidgets while the others dicker over price. Never one to worry about money, Devon is impatient to begin.
"Yes, yes, whatever you deem appropriate. Let us begin, those goblins aren't going to sit around and wait for us."


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 29, 2011)

"Fine.  I suppose that barely passes for acceptable."


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 1, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Boglands*

[sblock=Mahorfeus]This suffices nicely. [/sblock]

With _potions_ delivered and a mission in mind, the six adventurers left the city behind. The farmland and small communities outside the walls soon became just a memory as the boglands asserted themselves. All around, all that can be seen is wilderness. Farther away from the city, the land drops away and rises again, rolling between scrub-covered hillocks and the deceptive bogs themselves with the appearance of solid ground concealing bottomless pits of mire and muck.

As the sun sets, the clouds of bugs rise. Gnats, noseeums, and mosquitos swarm thick in the dank air. Barring bad weather or other hazard, the adventurers could easily reach the Iparoc Mounds in another two or three hours, but traveling at night in the bogs can be unwise.

_OOC: Okay, you're in the bogs. The goblin lair is just a few hours away. If you all plan on camping, now's a good time to sort out camping procedures: guard duty, cold camp or no, et cetera. The merchant prince came through with the eight potions of cure light wounds as promised. Those should be divvied up as well._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2011)

"I think we should stop and rest for the night.  No sense adventuring tired and on an empty stomach.  I can take first watch if you don't mind.  I figure I'll stay up to brew some snacks anyway."  Lem says as he pulls some herbs out from what he picked during the journey.

OOC: Lem tries his hand at herbalism to see if he found decent food to make a snack into along the trip.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

ignore this, i thought I was in another thread. sorry.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 1, 2011)

"I'll take the final watch," Holphin offers. "Don't be alarmed if you awaken to a large earthen humanoid, he is a friend of mine."

He turns to Lem and taps him on the shoulder. "Here's a little halfling luck for you, I'm sure you'll make us a fine stew."

OOC: Cast _Guidance_ on Lem.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 1, 2011)

"I'll accompany Lem on first watch, as I prefer to do my devotions in the evening, so I'll be awake anyway." Quillian offers as lays out his bedroll under some scrub bushes before kneeling on it and focusing mentally inward on the lessons his mentor had taught him, shortspear by his side ready to be picked up at a moment's notice.









*OOC:*


 I would say one potion to each party member and the other two go to some combination of the clerics and/or melee types.













*OOC:*


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 1, 2011)

"I can stand middle watch as the darkness is no barrier to my senses." Devon says.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Apr 2, 2011)

Coreuth is miserable as she constantly slaps tiny bugs that land on her bare skin.  "I don't see how any of you can sleep in a place like this.  There's creepies everywhere.  I guess I'll take middle watch, as well."


----------



## Mahorfeus (Apr 3, 2011)

"Awk, I suppose that leaves me on the final watch," Bozzago said, nodding towards Holphin. The tengu would unpack his bedroll and lay it on the ground, before seating himself on it. He glanced about anxiously as darkness began to fall, wondering what kind of beasts might lurk about this bog at night.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 6, 2011)

*Day Three: Into the Boglands*

And so the adventurers settle in for an uncomfortable night in the boglands. Lem does his best to provide some flavor with dinner. With a bit of _guidance_, he scrounges up a nice collection of wild herbs, including some rosemary and even a few wild onions. During the night, the remoteness of the camp site becomes impossible to ignore. There is little moonlight, and clouds often hide that little bit of celestial illumination. Noises in the dark are ubiquitous. Buzzes, chirps, croaks, splashes, hisses. Things flutter overhead unseen but not unheard. Bog vapors and fog catch sounds and light, casting both about to play tricks on the ears and eyes.

When morning comes, the fog hangs heavy. Visibility more than a casual stone throw's away is reduced to gray shadows. The damp chill does little to discourage the ever-present clouds of swarming insects from flying into eyes, buzzing into ears, sucking on exposed flesh. It seems as if only movement keeps the bugs at bay. As soon as one stops walking, the pests return.

If dawn is the first hour, the adventurers see the Iparoc Mounds in the distance around the fourth hour. By this time, the rising sun has burned away the fog. Visibility is good. The Mounds appear to be natural hillocks only at a cursory glance. With a more careful look, it is obvious their slopes are too regular, too rounded, to be anything other than man-made.

Of course, there are numerous signs of life, not counting the insects. Swamp birds strut through shallows or wing through the air. Rustling in reeds and grass indicates the presence of mice or rats. A turtle slides from its basking place into the relative safety of the water. One thing not immediately visible, however, are goblins. Of course, since goblins dislike sunlight, this isn't surprising. It seems most likely they lurk in whatever lair they have built.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 7, 2011)

In the dawn's light, Holphin pulls out a piece of chalk and starts drawing in the air. Oddly enough, the chalk leaves a trace in the air, and after about a minute, a drawing of a door and a floating magic circle are present. The magic circle undulates, the chalk traces dissolving into childlike scribbles as the door opens. Stepping forth, a hulking mountain of stone or clay, vaguely humanoid in appearance, steps through the doorway, which then dissolves in a puff of chalky dust.

Holphin turns to the rest of the group. "This is my good friend Emet. I've asked him here as an extra set of eyes and ears as we investigate."

Emet stands silently, impassively.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2011)

Lem whistles a happy tune as the party continues on, oblivious to the dreariness of the place.  As they grew closer to their destination, the halfling transferred three vials from the sack he dutifully carried to his belt pouch.

[sblock]
OOC: Transferring three flasks of acid to a more ready position.
[/sblock]

Lem's whistle turns from a tune to one of appreciation at Holphin's conjuration.  "Pleased to meet him, Holphin.  Good morning Emet!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Quillian watches everything around him with curiosity more than anything else. He has spent most of his life in port towns and the open sea, so to be in the thick of this strange environment is a bit strange for him. The dreariness of the place doesn't really bother him, as he is used to long, boring, and often dreary ship travel. When Holphin summons Emet, he stops for a minute to absorb the creature's size and origins. "I suspect that eyes and ears are the least of his useful capabilities. I'm glad he's on our side."


----------



## Mahorfeus (Apr 7, 2011)

Bozzago cocked his head as he looked at the monolithic being Holphin had conjured up, amazed by the summoner's technique. The eidolon would certainly be a valuable asset. Pondering this, he stowed away the rest of his belongings, ready for their trek. Aware that they were close to their destination, the tengu would slide his dagger out of its sheath, just in case they met some unexpected resistance on the way.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Apr 7, 2011)

Coreuth is seemingly a bit cranky come dawn.  "I can't even find somewhere to wash up in place like this.  I bet if some of you would've held out for a bit longer, we could've bargained for more coin for this trouble."

"Hi Emet!" she says in a sudden elated goofyness.  "Long time no see."  She again quickly changes her demeanor, to that of inquisitive pensivity as she takes a long look at the large earthen creature.  "Hey Holphin...you ever think about using that thing as a mount?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 8, 2011)

Emet nods in greeting to Lem, then turns to stare at Coreuth. 

Blinking a moment, with a sigh, Holphin replies, "No, quite honestly, I hadn't." He turns back to Emet, then looks at Coreuth again, devilishly adding, "I think I'd rather ride you, if you'd be so kind."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 8, 2011)

Quillian chuckles at Holphin's response to Coreuth.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 8, 2011)

After finishing his morning devotions, Devon eyes Emet with approval.
"He looks quite capable, Holphin. I am eager to see him deal with the goblins."
He looks around at the mounds.
"We should search for an opening. I am sure the little pests have tunneled in somewhere."


----------



## gryphon_gold (Apr 8, 2011)

Coreuth smiles flirtively.  "That's no longer my profession.  I'm an adventurer now."

Soon after, she moves ahead and slithers about, looking for any sign of goblins or their lairs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2011)

Lem pulls up 10 feet behind the rogue, allowing her to scout ahead but prepared to defend her and the party if ambushed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 9, 2011)

With a wink, Holphin finishes, "Oh, it would be an adventure, all right."

He pats Coreuth on the calf. "Go find us those goblins."

[sblock=ooc]
_Guidance_ for Coreuth.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 10, 2011)

*Day Three: Into the Boglands*

Coreuth doesn't search long before he find evidence of goblins. Scattered offal leads to a faint trail. Footprints filled with scummy water. Broken reeds. A dead frog with its head gnawed off. Cautiously the adventurers follow Coreuth. More spoor makes Coreuth's job easier as the group draws closer to one of the mounds, this one rising thirty or so feet above the boglands. Near the top of the mound, piles of earth and a tumble of stones plainly show where the mound has been broken into.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 11, 2011)

Lem peers in trying to discern whether there are visible steps or a drop into the chamber.  If it's a drop off, he'll try to estimate the distance from hole to floor.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 11, 2011)

_OOC: Lem, that would require ascending the mound, which is certainly fine by me._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 12, 2011)

Holphin and Emet stalk around the mound, looking for any other possible entrances to the tomb.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2011)

Lem sneaks forward, examining the entrance for recent signs of use or possible traps.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Quillian stands back, watchful for any signs of goblins, ready to warn and defend his teammates.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Apr 12, 2011)

More wary than ever now that they were all in enemy territory, with dagger in hand Bozzago would attempt to follow the others towards the mound in as inconspicuous of a manner as possible, keeping his eyes peeled for their goblin quarry.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Apr 12, 2011)

Coreuth draws her bow and keeps a lookout for trouble from the base of the mound.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 13, 2011)

Devon draws his sword and makes sure his shield is settled properly and then begins searching the base of the mound also.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 16, 2011)

*Day Three: Into the Boglands*

While Quillian and Coreuth remain behind, ranged weapons at the ready, the rest of the adventurers split into two groups. Lem and Bozzago advance stealthily toward the opening near the top of the mound. Devon, Holphin, and Emet begin to walk the base of the mound. Quillian and Coreuth soon lose sight of the latter group as they scout ahead.

[sblock=Lem and Bozzago]
Lem and Bozzago reach the opening without incident or raising any alarm. Peering inside the opening, both see a rough hewn shaft descending into shadows. The bottom of the shaft about 20 feet below is almost obscured in darkness, but appears unguarded.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Devon and Holphin]
Devon, Holphin, and Emet scout the base of the mound. The going is a bit tricky at times. Rainwater run-off collects in mucky pits, requiring a winding path. The trio has advanced nearly 60 yards or so around the mound when Devon spots a bracken-choked tunnel opening leading into the mound. The tunnel is not large. Goblins would have to stoop to pass through it, and then only in single file.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2011)

Lem returns to the party and quietly says "No sign of guards.  The shaft on the top is open and is a twenty foot drop to the bottom of a chamber.  I think we can either tie a rope off to something and get down or lower each party member."

OOC: DM, Was there a tree or something we could tie off a rope to near the entrance?


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 16, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: DM, Was there a tree or something we could tie off a rope to near the entrance?




_OOC: Unfortunately, no. The shaft is narrow enough that one could climb down it by bracing against opposite walls._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 17, 2011)

"Emet could hold the rope for us as we descend. We wouldn't weigh a feather for him," Holphin whispers. Emet nods solemnly.

"Also, though, Devon spotted another way in, at the base. It looks like a kind of escape hatch for the goblins, and it would be very slender going. Lem, Quillian and I could take it, but I can't be sure if it is trapped or watched."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 17, 2011)

Lem says, "Perhaps we should trap the entrance along the base.  Or do you think we could somehow jam the entrance or cause a collapse so no one could leave through there?"


----------



## Mahorfeus (Apr 17, 2011)

Bozzago returned to the group with Lem, having scouted out the top of the mound. The tengu clucked at the news of the side entrance, contemplating Holphin and Lem's suggestions.

"We know not if both entrances lead to the same area, but perhaps we should split up and cover them both," he would offer, before nodding towards Holphin, addressing his plan of the halflings taking that route, "Taking one route might alert the goblins to our presence and cause them to fortify their defenses."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 17, 2011)

"I like the idea of trapping the bottom entrance, but not collapsing it immediately. That cuts off their escape, but also prevents them from knowing immediately that something is amiss. Splitting out the party is just too dangerous," Quillian offers as the party comes back together.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Apr 17, 2011)

"The entrance through the top is only twenty feet.  If Emet can hold a rope for us, how about one of us go down there and gather more intel before deciding which route to take?"


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 18, 2011)

Devon listens to his companions and nods, "The bottom entrance might be too small for me with my armor and shield. I think the plan to go into the upper entrance is best."


----------



## Mahorfeus (Apr 18, 2011)

Bozzago would tap the lower tip of his beak with his free hand, taking Quillian's reply into consideration. "Very true, awk, in which case, the top of the mound seems to be the best option. How do you propose we block off the lower exit?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 18, 2011)

"You probably know as much or more on traps than I do. I will leave that detail up to those who have experience with them." Quillian doesn't even try to offer advice on a subject that never really came up onboard the ships he was familiar with.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Apr 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Seems like things have ground to a halt over the past week! Everybody still checking in?







"Hm, a trap would be a tad too elaborate to prepare - time is of the essence," Bozzago would say, glancing around for a particular object, "But perhaps we could lodge the opening shut with an object of sufficient size; a stone, perhaps."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 26, 2011)

"I'll handle the side passage," replies Holphin. "Emet will be up top, lowering people inside. Once everyone else is in, Emet and I will follow through the passage."


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 26, 2011)

"You can lower me first, if you'd like. I am pretty well armored and I can see in the darkness as well." Devon tells you.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 28, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*



Emet lowers Devon into the shaft. Holphin waits many yards away at the base of the barrow, keeping an eye on the side tunnel.

At the bottom of the shaft, Devon finds himself in a roughly square-shaped room. Near his feet is a long wooden pole, notched on opposite sides along its length. Devon also sees a small hole in the floor. The hole is about a foot in diameter and looks to be two feet deep.

Leading out of the room is a hall leading southeast into darkness. Devon can see that the hall opens into another chamber. Near the limits of his darkvision is the opposite wall of the room.

_OOC: Perception checks from Devon and Holphin, please. The map at the right shows the bottom of the shaft and the exiting hallway. Ignore the spiral staircase symbol._


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 28, 2011)

Devon looks around carefully as he reaches the bottom.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Apr 28, 2011)

Coreuth looks down the shaft as Devon reaches the bottom.  "...you alright down there?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 29, 2011)

"I don't hear any screaming yet, so that's a good sign." Quillian offers hopefully as he waits his turn impatiently, starting to get bored and frustrated with not being able to do much to help.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 29, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*



galahad0430 said:


> Devon looks around carefully as he reaches the bottom.




From down the corridor leading to the larger room, Devon hears talking. He doesn't understand the language, but there are at least two speakers.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 29, 2011)

Devon gestures to the group above indicating the need for quiet. He then points down the corridor and holds up two fingers.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 30, 2011)

Holphin carefully looks around, and into the gloom of the passage.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 30, 2011)

_OOC: At this point, folks can start descending one by one via Emet lowering them. Please give me a Stealth check along with narration of character actions._


----------



## Mahorfeus (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking down into the opening, Bozzago sees Devon's gesture, understanding its context. Turning to the others, he would point at himself, and then down the hole, indicating his desire to descend next - they didn't have the time to argue about it. Nodding towards Emet, the tengu would sheathe his dagger and climb down the rope, into the mound. Aware that they were not alone, he would attempt to remain as quiet as possible. If possible, he would also redraw his dagger, lest stealth fails him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2011)

Lem silently volunteered to take the next drop, quickly descending as he went hand under hand while using his legs to help balance on the rope.  After reaching bottom, the cook stepped off toa corner of the room and checked his equipment.


----------



## gryphon_gold (May 1, 2011)

Coreuth shoulders her bow, then grabs the rope and makes her descent.  When she reaches the bottom of the shaft, she promptly unshoulders her bow and looks down the corridor pointed out by Devon.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 1, 2011)

Quillian waits for most of the others to descend before taking his turn, trying to keep on eye out for trouble outside before taking his turn on the rope and taking up position in the middle of the group with his sling ready to fire.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 2, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*

While the party descends the shaft, Holphin peers around and into the side tunnel. It is choked with roots and twists after just a few yards, and so Holphin cannot make out anything useful. One by one, the other adventurers are lowered by Emet. The goblin voices can still be heard, although specific words cannot be made out. It seems as if perhaps they've moved farther away, but it cannot be told for certain if this is true.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2011)

Lem signals with hand gestures and indicates he wants to follow the direction of the goblin voices.  They are there to remove the goblin threat, after all.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 4, 2011)

Once Quillian is lowered, Holphin looks at Emet, and nods. The gesture is returned, and Emet dissolves into a pattern of chalk scribbles. Holphin pulls out his chalk, draws another door, releasing, this time, a clockwork dog. He points into the tunnel, sending it in.

[sblock=ooc]
Dismiss Emet, Summon a Resolute Dog. 
*Resolute Dog*   cast: 1 standard action, duration: 10 rounds 
Init +1, low light vision, darkvision 60', scent, Perception +8AC 13, touch 12, flat footed 12HP 6, Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +1Speed 40'Melee bite +2, 1d4+1Special: Smite 1/day against 1 target as a swift action, +1 damageEnergy resistance: 5 acid, 5 cold, 5 fireSpell Resistance: 5BAB +0, CMB +0, CMD 11, 15 vs. tripSkills: Acrobatics +1 (+9 jumping), Perception +8, +5 scent tracking​[/sblock]


----------



## gryphon_gold (May 5, 2011)

Coreuth follows the dog, staying just far enough behind to keep it within her sight.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Holphin is still outside the mound, examining the small "escape hatch."


----------



## Mahorfeus (May 6, 2011)

Nodding to Lem, Bozzago would move towards the indicated direction, his dagger readied at his side. Listening closely, he attempts ascertain whether the goblins moved or not, and their general distance.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 6, 2011)

Devon also readies his sword and shield and follows the others down the tunnel.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 10, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*

With caution and stealth, Lem and Bozzago take the lead, advancing down the short hall toward the goblins' voices. It quickly becomes quite dark, and shortly the adventurers find themselves facing the prospect of near pitch blackness. Based on the goblins' voices, it seems as if they're walking about in larger room. There is an echo to their words, and the the scrape of feet on earth can be heard. It seems likely that the goblins will pass by the entrance into the room.

[sblock=Anyone Who Can Understand Goblin]
The goblins are discussing how dull things are. They long to get out of the barrow and find a nice farm to burn and loot. One expresses doubts that much of value will be looted from the barrow.
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Holphin conjures a resolute dog and send it into the tunnel near the base of the mound some distance away from the rest of the party. The creature creeps through the brush and into the tunnel proper. After several yards, the tunnel opens into a wide, low-ceilinged cave. Three tunnels lead out of this cave. A thick, animal stench hangs in the damp air.

[sblock=IVV]
Can Holphin speak with the dog?
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 10, 2011)

Letting the stealthers in the group get about 20 ft ahead so as not to completely spoil their stealth, Quillian casts light on his shortspear and moves forward.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=GM]
No, only direct it.
[/sblock]

Holphin carefully creeps in, behind the dog.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2011)

Lem carefully puts his sack of vials down and moves to the edge of the passageway.  When the goblins seem to be only 10 feet from the passage, Lem will pull two acid vials from his belt and toss them both at the lead goblin.

OOC: vials do 1 hp of splash damage to those around 5 ft of impact.


----------



## gryphon_gold (May 12, 2011)

As soon as Lem tosses his vials, Coreuth lets loose with an arrow at the closest goblin.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 13, 2011)

Seeing his allies starting to fight, Quillian casts Bless before everyone gets out of its range.


----------



## Mahorfeus (May 13, 2011)

Bozzago stays in the shadows, content to let his allies draw the goblins' attention, and hoping that the distraction would be enough to keep him hidden. Ideally, this would let them move past him, so he could later achieve a more... _advantageous_ position.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 13, 2011)

Devon moves up to support his allies.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 21, 2011)

(Are we still waiting for [MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2011)

OOC: I believe that's the case.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 22, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*



> Letting the stealthers in the group get about 20 ft ahead so as not to completely spoil their stealth, Quillian casts light on his shortspear and moves forward.
> 
> Lem carefully puts his sack of vials down and moves to the edge of the passageway.  When the goblins seem to be only 10 feet from the passage, Lem will pull two acid vials from his belt and toss them both at the lead goblin.
> 
> ...




The goblins' conversation stops abruptly when Quillian pops the _light_ spell. Lem does his thing, and moves to the entrance into the next room, tossing vials of acid. His shots go long and to the left, but the lead goblin still suffers painful burns from the splashing liquid. Bozzago attempts to fade into the shadows.

The goblins react with surprising quickness. They ready poorly-made shortbows and fire at Lem. Both shots go wide, thunking into the earthen walls on either side of the monk.

Quillian _bless_ washes over his allies. Coreuth returns fire, but his shot too misses its mark. Devon moves up to support his allies.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Lem (27), Bozzago (19), Goblin (15), Quillian (8), Coreuth (5), Devon (4).

Goblin 1: injured (2 damage).
Goblin 2: uninjured.

All PCs are _blessed_. Enjoy a+1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Quillian's Initiative: 1d20+2=8.
Bozzago's Initiative: 1d20+3=19.
Lem's Intiative: 1d20+7=27.
Coreuth's Intiative: 1d20+4=5.
Goblins' Intiative: 1d20+6=15.
Acid Vial Scatter Results: 1d8=6, 1d8=7.
Arrows @ Lem: 1d20+4=12, 1d4=1, 1d20+4=11, 1d4=3.
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, in another part of the barrow:



InVinoVeritas said:


> Holphin carefully creeps in, behind the dog.




Holphin finds himself in a wide, low cave. It runs about 20 feet from east to west, and 15 or so feet north to south. There are three passages leading off this cave, one heading northward, another to the east, and the third to the south. It's quiet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2011)

The party's cook rushes forward with surprising agility and attacks the first goblin with a whirl of punches and chops.

OOC: Forgot to roll a plus 1 from bless on initial rolls, but added to crit check. It looks like the d4 likes me today... and I like the d4!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 23, 2011)

_This is not good,_ Holphin thinks. _I can't afford to be alone from the others._

Holphin heads back out the way he entered and climbs the mound.


----------



## Mahorfeus (May 23, 2011)

With little he could do without blowing his cover, Bozzago would wait and see how his allies would act, given their position on the front line. Concealing their numbers from the enemy was an advantage in itself, one that he was not quite ready to relinquish. After all, there was always the possibility that the sound of battle would call more goblins to the chamber.









*OOC:*


Delay initiative, preferably until the passage before me is more clear.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2011)

Quillian will move into the room (one square to the right) from where Lem started so that others can maneuver a bit easier. Seeing a goblin still standing, he looks at it for a second, than sends a mini lightning bolt out of his fingers towards it.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 23, 2011)

Devon moves forward and attacks a goblin









*OOC:*


whichever space is clear and attacks whichever goblin is still standing







*OOC:*


----------



## gryphon_gold (May 25, 2011)

Coreuth drops her bow and draws her rapier, then skirts around the room until she's adjacent to one of the goblins (move south, east, southeast).


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 7, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*

_OOC: School's out for summer! Huzzah! Thanks for your patience. Let's kick things into a higher gear._

The party's cook rushes forward with surprising agility and attacks the first goblin with a whirl of punches and chops. Lem's small yet powerful fists crack bones. The goblin has time to do little more than grunt before it falls to the dirt floor.

With little he could do without blowing his cover, Bozzago would wait and see how his allies would act, given their position on the front line. Concealing their numbers from the enemy was an advantage in itself, one that he was not quite ready to relinquish. After all, there was always the possibility that the sound of battle would call more goblins to the chamber.

The remaining conscious goblin cries out in its native tongue. The call seems unnaturally loud in the subterranean space. As it yells, it lashes out at Lem, tossing away its bow and drawing a rusty-bladed shortsword. Lem handily swats away the clumsy sword thrust.

Quillian will move into the room (one square to the right) from where Lem started so that others can maneuver a bit easier. Seeing a goblin still standing, he looks at it for a second, than sends a mini lightning bolt out of his fingers towards it. The electric arc strikes true, passing through the goblin's shoulder and exiting with a flash and spray of blood near its hip.

Coreuth drops her bow and draws her rapier, then skirts around the room until she's adjacent to one of the goblins. Devon moves forward and attacks a goblin, but the nearly panicked creature parries Devon's attack with more desperation than skill.

Meanwhile:

_This is not good,_ Holphin thinks. _I can't afford to be alone from the others._ Holphin heads back out the way he entered and climbs the mound.

_OOC: It'll take a round or three for Holphin to reach the top of the mound. Bozzago still hasn't acted this round. If he acts, it'll drop his initiative for the next round._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Lem (27), Bozzago (19), Goblin (15), Quillian (8), Coreuth (5), Devon (4).

Goblin 1: KOd & dying (10 damage).
Goblin 2: injured (3 damage).

All PCs are _blessed_. Enjoy a+1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Goblin vs. Lem: 1d20+2=6, 1d4=3.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 10, 2011)

Holphin begins the trek back outside and up the mound.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2011)

Lem smirks to himself.  "Not bad for my first time facing danger," he says.  The cook moves forward with a flurry of blows at the remaining goblin.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jun 12, 2011)

Coreuth looks for an opening in the defense of the last standing goblin.









*OOC:*


Sorry, I never got an email notice.  I'll check this thread every day now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

Quillian will take a 5' step over to the hallway to his right, and look down it to make sure that there aren't more goblins coming from that direction.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 13, 2011)

Devon steps up to the remaining goblin and slashes at him with his scimitar.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jun 17, 2011)

His allies having cleared the way, Bozzago cautiously advances forward.  Seeing that the second goblin is utterly outmatched, he remains in hiding, still apprehensive of enemy reinforcements - who knew how far these tunnels could carry the sounds of battle? Tightly gripping his dagger, the tengu waits and listens, on the off chance that his suspicions are correct.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 17, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*

_OOC: I have unreliable Internet access next week from Monday through Thursday._

Outside the mound, Holphin has nearly reached the top of the mound.

Lem smirks to himself. "Not bad for my first time facing danger," he says. The cook moves forward with a flurry of blows at the remaining goblin. The cook's attacks prove as effective as the first time. The goblin collapses under the halfling's punches and kicks.

His allies having cleared the way, Bozzago cautiously advances forward. Seeing that the second goblin is utterly outmatched, he remains in hiding, still apprehensive of enemy reinforcements - who knew how far these tunnels could carry the sounds of battle? Tightly gripping his dagger, the tengu waits and listens, on the off chance that his suspicions are correct. The tengu hears nothing except the sounds made by his comrades.

Quillian will take a 5' step over to the hallway to his right, and look down it to make sure that there aren't more goblins coming from that direction. Thanks to his _light_, Quillian can see into the passage, which runs due east for about twenty feet before turning to the north. Quillian sees a narrow passage heading south from the hall as well as a door in the hall's southern wall at the far end.

With both foes down and expiring from their injuries, it is suddenly quiet except for the sounds made by the adventurers. The scrape of boot on the floor, the adrenaline-fueled breathing. A look into the southern corridor shows that it travels for about ten feet in that direction before turning toward the west.

_OOC: Actions? Perception checks, please._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Goblin 1: KOd & dying (11 damage).
Goblin 2: KOd & dying (7 damage).

All PCs are _blessed_. Enjoy a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
None this time.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Quillian waits ready to shoot another bolt of lightning at any enemy that appears down the hall he is looking down.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jun 17, 2011)

Coreuth listens for any noises coming from around the bend of the southern corridor.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 18, 2011)

From his vantage point outside, Holphin cautiously checks his surroundings.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jun 20, 2011)

Bozzago makes his way towards the eastern corridor, stopping at the narrow hallway leading south to listen.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2011)

Lem helps to check the bodies before dragging them to the side, listening for danger while he works.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 27, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*



Holphin stands at the top of the mound, looking down into the hole. It's dark and quiet, but he does see dim shadows. There is some sort of light source down there.

Quillian waits ready to shoot another bolt of lightning at any enemy that appears down the hall he is looking down. Coreuth listens for any noises coming from around the bend of the southern corridor. Bozzago makes his way towards the eastern corridor, stopping at the narrow hallway leading south to listen. Lem helps Devon check the bodies before dragging them to the side, listening for danger while he works.

Bozzago hears nothing as he moves eastward, nor are there any sounds coming from the southern passage, which proves to be more crudely constructed, narrower, and branches after about 10 feet. Coreuth, listening the south, hears nothing at first, but then detects a scrape of something against stone. The noise stops abruptly, and then the keen-eared Coreuth detects something that could be a brief whisper.

Lem and Devon notice that the goblins are equipped with dirty leather armor, light wooden shields, goblin-sized short swords and short bows. Each has a quiver of arrows. In pouches, both goblins have an assortment of coins. One wears a silver ring. The other has a musical instrument -- a recorder -- stuck in its belt.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Two dead goblins. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Mystery Roll: 1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=26.
[/sblock]


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jun 28, 2011)

Coreuth readies an attack with her bow, while sneaking down the south corridor.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does the silver ring have any symbols/marks/outstanding features or is it just a plain band?







Quillian moves to back up Coreuth (going to where she started from), ready to zap anything that proves to be a threat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2011)

Once Quillian is finished inspecting the ring, Lem puts the coins, ring, and recorder into a pouch and adds it to the group's treasure.  Lem walks close to Coreuth, ready to back his companion up.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 29, 2011)

Devon watches his companions in both directions while remaining still so as not to spoil their attempts at stealth. He remains ready to go to the aid of the first one of them that runs into trouble.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 2, 2011)

Holphin feverishly begins the summoning ritual for Emet again, knowing it will take a minute. 

Once performed, he asks him to lower him down the hole, after which he dismisses him, and summons him again underneath the mound.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 5, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*

[sblock=sunshadow21]_OOC: Does the silver ring have any symbols/marks/outstanding features or is it just a plain band?_

_OOC: It's got a sort of repeating spiral design._[/sblock]

[sblock=Holphin]Time sync between Holphin outside the mound and the PCs inside the mound has been a little loosey-goosey. Let's start to correct that now. Holphin will be at the bottom of the hole at the beginning of the round.[/sblock]

Holphin feverishly begins the summoning ritual for Emet again, knowing it will take a minute. The creature reappears, and starts to lower Holphin into the hole as requested.

Devon watches his companions in both directions while remaining still so as not to spoil their attempts at stealth. He remains ready to go to the aid of the first one of them that runs into trouble. Bozzago waits with Devon.

Coreuth readies an attack with her bow, while sneaking down the south corridor. Quillian moves to back up Coreuth, ready to zap anything that proves to be a threat. Once Quillian is finished inspecting the ring, Lem puts the coins, ring, and recorder into a pouch and adds it to the group's treasure. Lem walks close to Coreuth, ready to back his companion up.

Coreuth definitely hears something --  probably more than one something -- lurking around the corner.

_OOC: Initiative & actions!_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Nothing yet.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Mystery Roll: 1d20+6=23.
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 5, 2011)

Devon steps up to Coreuth and touches her, "If you are going to lead, here is some aid."

[sblock=action]I'm using my protection domain power to confer my +1 resistance bonus to saves to Coreuth. It lasts for 10 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Quillian takes a chance to put a guidance spell on Coreuth.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jul 7, 2011)

Bozzago quickly flips the dagger in his hand, ready to throw it at any other goblins that might crawl out of their holes.









*OOC:*


Doh! That's Initiative, not Perception I rolled.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 7, 2011)

Lem moves to the lip of the tunnel and presses his back to the wall, peering out and listening for incoming enemies to intercept.  He puts his bag down and holds up a vial of acid, ready to toss it at the first enemy that appears.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jul 7, 2011)

Coreuth keeps her bowstring pulled taught while she continues to slink around the corner.

[sblock=OOC]Readied action to attack.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 12, 2011)

Knowing the simplest way to get Emet down the hole is a resummoning, he dismisses him as he prepares his chalk for a new dog.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 15, 2011)

Coreuth keeps her bowstring pulled taught while she continues to slink around the corner. The attack comes suddenly. Urged by the goblin in the rear, another goblin lunges around the corner, slashing wildly with its sword. Both of the goblins emit high-pitched screams. The blade slashes across Coreuth's arm. Face to face with an attacker, Coreuth no longer has room to safely fire her nocked arrow.

Lem moves to the lip of the tunnel and presses his back to the wall, peering out and listening for incoming enemies to intercept.  He puts his bag down and holds up a vial of acid, ready to toss it at the first enemy that appears. With Coreuth in the way, however, hurling acid might not be prudent.

Quillian takes a chance to put a guidance spell on Coreuth.

Emet lowers to Holphin into the barrow. Knowing the simplest way to get Emet down the hole is a resummoning, Holphin dismisses him as he prepares his chalk for a new dog. The summoner hears the sounds of the combat.

Devon steps up to Coreuth and touches her, "If you are going to lead, here is some aid."

Bozzago quickly flips the dagger in his hand, ready to throw it at any other goblins that might crawl out of their holes.

_OOC: Coreuth, Lem, and Bozzago still have actions this round._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Goblins 21, Coreuth 19, Lem 18, Quillian 18, Holphin 11, Devon 9, Bozzago 5.
Coreuth: injured (4 points); +1 to saves (10 rounds); _guidance_ in effect.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Coreuth's Initiative: 1d20+4=19.
Goblins' Initiative: 1d20+6=21.
Goblin vs. Coreuth: 1d20+2=16, 1d4=4.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2011)

Lem slips the vial back onto his belt pouch, rushes forwards, and delivers a one-two punch at the nearest goblin.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jul 17, 2011)

"My face!" she yells in horror.

Coreuth withdraws 15' north.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jul 22, 2011)

Deciding to finally take action, Bozzago would attempt to hurl his  dagger past his comrades at the closest goblin, before unsheathing his  trusty dueling sword.









*OOC:*


Not including penalties for throwing past allies/into a melee.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 27, 2011)

Holphin quickly draws an outline of a door with his chalk, sending forth a _Resolute Dog_. He commands the dog to rush out at any goblins as he advances, to close with the group.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Quillian steps back and zots another goblin with his lightning.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 28, 2011)

_OOC: Wow. I goofed this up. Too distracted with prepping for a professional responsibilities exam (I passed) and getting rid of my daughter's dog (found a good no-kill option). Mea culpa maxima. Let's do this: Everyone acts this round, counting the goblins actions as the start of a new round._

"My face!" she yells in horror. Coreuth withdraws 15' north.

Lem slips the vial back onto his belt pouch, rushes forwards, and delivers a one-two punch at the nearest goblin. The cook's hook crunches into the goblin's ribs, but the second punch is blocked by its shield.

Deciding to finally take action, Bozzago would attempt to hurl his dagger past his comrades at the closest goblin, before unsheathing his trusty dueling sword. Unfortunately, Bozzago's dagger toss goes wide, missing its target.

Holphin quickly draws an outline of a door with his chalk, sending forth a _Resolute Dog_. He commands the dog to rush out at any goblins as he advances, to close with the group. The bizarre canine rushes past Coreuth, but quickly finds itself hampered by the bottleneck in the hallway.

Quillian steps back and attempts to zot another goblin with his lightning. The strike misses its mark.

The lead goblin lunges for Lem. The halfling easily spins out of the way of the attack. The goblin in the rear starts to take aim with its bow, the arrow's point jerking from target to target, but then the creature simply turns tail and runs.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Goblins 21, Coreuth 19, Lem 18, Quillian 18, Holphin 11, Devon 9, Bozzago 5.
Coreuth: injured (4 points); +1 to saves (9 rounds); _guidance_ in effect.
Goblins: #3 injured (2 points)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Goblin vs. Lem: 1d20+2=7, 1d4=1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

"Oh no you don't!"  Lem spins acrobatically away from the injured goblin and races to pursue his fleeing partner, leaving the one he was previously attacking to be mopped up by the other heroes.

OOC: Can Lem see the fleeing goblin, and more importantly, can he catch up and strike at him?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 29, 2011)

Holphin's dog runs through the open door and heads after the goblin as well. (I don't know if he makes it to attack)


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 29, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Can Lem see the fleeing goblin, and more importantly, can he catch up and strike at him? I've not counted squares, but I'm pretty sure Lem has another action remaining.




_OOC: I updated the map. Yes, Lem can see the goblin. No, he can't hit him._

Lem dodges past the goblin in pursuit of the other. The cook rushes around the one bend, then another, and finds himself face to face with a slavering rat measuring at least two feet from nose to backside, not counting its tail. Another giant rat is a couple of yards farther back. In the shadows of the room beyond, Lem seems three goblins, all of them readying shortbows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

OOC: Well, I believe Lem is going to do what any right-minded halfling would do in this situation.  He is going to run back towards the party while yelling at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 29, 2011)

_OOC: Everyone, feel free to act upon the screamed knowledge that there are more monsters further down the hall. If Lem yells something with more detail [hint, hint], take that into account.

If Lem is going past the goblin again, another Acrobatics check is in order._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

"Mates, I've got a couple of giant rats and goblin bowmen on my tail!" Lem yelled as he ran back.

He twisted acrobatically to end up in front of the goblin he had wounded before.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 29, 2011)

Devon steps up in an attempt to even the odds and strikes at the wounded goblin (G3).









*OOC:*


I _really_ hope the 16 hits


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jul 31, 2011)

Coreuth readies an action to fire at the first enemy that reaches the doorway.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not quite sure of how to contribute to the current scene, Quillian watches and waits.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jul 31, 2011)

Ditto. 

Sword in hand, Bozzago waits anxiously, spurned on by the news of more enemies.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 2, 2011)

Holphin's dog rushes out to attack the closest goblin it can find--charging, if possible--while Holphin pulls out his crossbow and loads it.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2011)

*Day Two: Into the Barrow*

_Moved to after OOC comments._


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Did you miss my attack on G3? I stepped up and swung (hit an AC of 16)


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did you miss my attack on G3? I stepped up and swung (hit an AC of 16)




_OOC: Sorry. Meant to post a clarification, but got distracted by the kids getting up. With the resolute dog moving into fight before Devon could act, Devon's path to attack was blocked. Right? I may have messed something up. If so, please let me know._


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


That was my first action in the combat. I had only cast guidance before on C right at the beginning. My action would have been on the same round that H was summoning the dog.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2011)

_OOC: Doh! My bad. I'll amend shortly._


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2011)

*Into the Barrow: Day 2*

The rearmost goblin turns tail and runs. Coreuth readies an action to fire at the first enemy that reaches the doorway.

"Oh no you don't!" Lem spins acrobatically away from the injured goblin and races to pursue his fleeing partner, leaving the one he was previously attacking to be mopped up by the other heroes.

Lem dodges past the goblin in pursuit of the other. The cook rushes around the one bend, then another, and finds himself face to face with a slavering rat measuring at least two feet from nose to backside, not counting its tail. Another giant rat is a couple of yards farther back. In the shadows of the room beyond, Lem seems three goblins, all of them readying shortbows. Almost as quickly as Lem vanishes around the corridor's bend, he reappears.

"Mates, I've got a couple of giant rats and goblin bowmen on my tail!" Lem yelled as he ran back. He attempts to twist acrobatically to end up in front of the goblin he had wounded before, but fails.

[sblock=Lem]I counted twice, and Lem doesn't have enough movement to get through the goblin's square and back again through the square since doing so counts as double movement. Oops![/sblock]

Not quite sure of how to contribute to the current scene, Quillian watches and waits.

Lem hears the giant rats scurrying in behind him. He dodges as one of the monstrous rodents tries to bite him.

Devon lunges forward and cuts the injured goblin down. Holphin's dog runs through the open door and down the hall toward Lem. Holphin pulls out his crossbow and loads it.

Sword in hand, Bozzago waits anxiously, spurned on by the news of more enemies.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Goblins 21, Coreuth 19, Lem 18, Quillian 18, Giant Rats 12, Holphin 11, Devon 9, Bozzago 5.
Coreuth: injured (4 points); +1 to saves (8 rounds); _guidance_ in effect.
Goblins: #3 dying (10 points)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Rat Initiative: 1d20+1=12.
Rat vs. Lem: 1d20+3=4, 1d4-2=1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2011)

Lem decides it might be best to turn and face his rat attacker, trying to take it down with a flurry of kicks and punches.  "Oh rats... no really, rats! Could use some help!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 4, 2011)

Holphin follows behind while the dog rushes forth to bite at the first rat it sees.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 4, 2011)

Seeing the congested hallway will not let the rest aid Lem, Devon shouts, "Back into the room! We need to let Lem withdraw into here so we can all fight effectively."
He then backs into the room and makes space for the rest (I will be in the square where the two dead goblins are).


----------



## gryphon_gold (Aug 5, 2011)

Coreuth continues to keep her bow targeted at the doorway.









*OOC:*


Readied action to attack.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

Lem hears Devon shout and says, "Say what?!  They're retreating?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 13, 2011)

*Into the Barrow: Day Two*

Coreuth continues to keep her bow targeted at the doorway.

Lem decides it might be best to turn and face his rat attacker, trying to take it down with a flurry of kicks and punches. "Oh rats... no really, rats! Could use some help!" Lem's flurry of blows pummels the rat, seriously injuring it. The badly pounded rat snaps at Lem with its yellowed incisors, but misses.

Holphin follows behind while the dog tries to rush forth to bite at the first rat it sees. Between Lem and the two giant rats, however, there is little room to maneuver.

Seeing the congested hallway will not let the rest aid Lem, Devon shouts, "Back into the room! We need to let Lem withdraw into here so we can all fight effectively." He then backs into the room and makes space for the rest (I will be in the square where the two dead goblins are).

Lem hears Devon shout and says, "Say what?!  They're retreating?"

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Goblins 21, Coreuth 19, Lem 18, Quillian 18, Giant Rats 12, Holphin 11, Devon 9, Bozzago 5.
Coreuth: injured (4 points); +1 to saves (7 rounds); _guidance_ in effect.
Goblins: #3 dying (11 points)
Rats: #1 injured (4 points)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Rat vs. Lem: 1d20+3=8, 1d4-2=-1.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 13, 2011)

Holphin's dog stands its ground, ready for action. Holphin, just behind him, gives the dog an inspiring touch.

[sblock=actions]
Holphin casts _Guidance_ on the dog. The dog readies an action to attack any rat that approaches.
[/sblock]


----------



## gryphon_gold (Aug 16, 2011)

"I give up!" Coreuth exclaims.  She turns and heads towards the east corridor to explore that path.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2011)

Lem will go full defensive and retreat next to Holphin.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Aug 19, 2011)

Hearing Coreuth's exclamation, Bozzago opens and shuts his beak with a _clack_ of approval, following after her. He considered it more of a tactical retreat - with the passages as narrow as they were, fighting so many enemies would be obscenely difficult.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2011)

Quillian stays where he is, ready to zap the first enemy that he can get a clear shot at, watching both hallways.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 5, 2011)

Lem will go full defensive and retreat next to Holphin. Quillian stays where he is, ready to zap the first enemy that he can get a clear shot at, watching both hallways.

"I give up!" Coreuth exclaims.  She turns and heads towards the east corridor to explore that path.

Holphin's dog stands its ground, ready for action. Holphin, just behind him, gives the dog an inspiring touch.

As the adventurers fall back toward the first room, the rats hesitate until a screech from behind them urges the rodents forward. Holphin's dog snaps its jaws at the injured giant rat, but misses. The oversized rodent snaps back, nipping the resolute dog.

Hearing Coreuth's exclamation, Bozzago opens and shuts his beak with a _clack_ of approval, following after her. He considered it more of a tactical retreat - with the passages as narrow as they were, fighting so many enemies would be obscenely difficult.

Coreuth with Bozzago behind move into the eastern corridor. The passage to the south appears to have been burrowed, and it branches after about ten feet. Farther down the hall is a door, and the corridor turns to the north.
[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Goblins 21, Coreuth 19, Lem 18, Quillian 18, Holphin 11, Giant Rats 10, Devon 9, Bozzago 5.
Coreuth: injured (4 points); +1 to saves (7 rounds); _guidance_ in effect.
Goblins: #3 dying (12 points)
Rats: #1 injured (4 points)
Resolute Dog: injured (1 point nonlethal)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Dog vs. Rat: 1d20+3=11, 1d4+1=5.
Rat vs. Dog: 1d20+1=16, 1d4-2=0.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2011)

Now that he is back with the party and has some support, Lem will move next to the dog and help attack the rat.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Sep 8, 2011)

Coreuth continues east, stopping to peer down the northbound corridor.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2011)

[MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]
[MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION]
[MENTION=6667969]Mahorfeus[/MENTION]
[MENTION=6667972]galahad0430[/MENTION]
[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]
[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=6667153]gryphon_gold[/MENTION]

[sblock=XP]Okay, one month is too long a break.  I’m officially ending this adventure on October 5th so that the characters can go back to the Dunn Wright Inn and join other adventures.  I'd write up a nice scene where the characters bravely fight the goblins and rats and finish exploring out the barrow and find lots of gold but I just don't have the time right now; you'll have to imagine it.  Sorry.

This adventure ran from March 19, 2011 to October 5, 2011 (201 days)
Mark, your last post was September 5 so you’ll get DMC for 171 days (11.97 DMC)

I’ll give full experience for the encounter that you began and you’ll get time experience.
Total Encounter XP (6 goblins & 2 dire rats): 1080 or 180 xp each.
Encounter GP: 1450.  242 gp each, or one CLW potion and 192 gp each with two potions remaining.

Quillian Barthony (sunshadow21) Starting XP: 0
186 days x 7 xp = 1302 xp (2nd level) & 1116 gp
15 days x 11 xp = 165 xp & 165 gp
Encounter = 180 xp & 242 gp
Totals = 1647 xp & 1523 gp

Lem the Cook (Deuce Traveler) Starting XP: 0
Same as Quillian above.

Devan Belanti (galahad0430) Starting XP: 455
121 days x 7 xp = 847 xp (1302 total, 2nd level) & 726 gp
80 days x 11 xp = 880 xp & 880 gp
Encounter = 180 xp & 242 gp
Totals = 2362 xp & 1858 gp

Holphin Halicarnassus (InVinoVeritas) Starting XP: 772
76 days x 7 xp = 532 xp (1304 total, 2nd level) & 456 gp
125 days x 11 xp = 1375 xp & 1375 gp
Encounter = 180 xp & 242 gp
Totals = 2859 xp & 2073 gp

Coreuth Din’assa (gryphon gold) Starting XP: 772
Same as Holphin above.

Bozzago the Brisk (mahorfeus) Starting XP: 902
57 days x 7 xp = 399 xp (1301 total, 2nd level) & 342 gp
144 days x 11 xp = 1584 xp & 1584 gp
Encounter = 180 xp & 242 gp
Totals = 3065 xp & 2168 gp

Note: the XP total includes xp you had before this adventure.  The gold total should be added to what you had previously.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2011)

Cool.


----------

